# campsite



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

I have just been away for the weekend [It is so great to have the van back on the road]
I stayed at a campsite and got chatting to the owner.
He is selling up because he has been refused permission to build a house on site and static vans.
I don't want either and am thinking of buying it so this is research.
the site
It is 400 yards from the sea in a quiet area with few neighbours although there is a big static site near.
there is a golf course very near and quad bikes for the kids [and big kids]
there is a fishing lake on site.

the fishing side is well developed and would carry the loan neccessary but the camping side is undeveloped.
It is almost wild with firm sandy areas well grassed and solid.
I do not want regimented rows of vans and tents but what i see in my mind is each area seperated by bushes one for families and children, one for those who don't want kids around.
It is a 12 month site. and would be looking to attract full timers who want to over winter in the UK and I would also provide postal addresses for those who want to full time and have no relatives to use as a "home address"
I would provide a small number of hook ups but not too many.
each area would have a place to have camp fires. 
Ideas folks.. this is your chance to tell me what you want as a motorhomer/camper and I'll see what I can do.
we are talking about aq £5 a night max and with discounts for several nights.
the site has toilets but no showers [3 m 3 f]
do we need showers ?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We look for sites, not too developed ie noisy clubs etc, we like close to the sea.
I think being realistic 5pd/night is a bit light for you to cover costs particulary if you are installing/maintaining a mains supply, at the end of the day its a business.
We use the van all year but during the winter go on hard (not always concrete etc) standing and during the colder months go on hook ups. Shower blocks not needed -facilities in van but if there may use.
Dont know where it is, not asking you to say but if its N.Wales thats where we tend to go for a short unplanned trip as nowadays one can travel from here right through to Anglesey without having to come off motroway/dual carriageways unless accessing coastal areas.
If you go ahead I wish you the best of luck


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roi,

I haven't a clue what it takes to set up a campsite but it will amost certainly be hard work thats for sure..

My views,

Hardstandings essential for m/homes especially in the winter.

I'd echo dodgers view about £5 a night, that would be great but would you really make a decent profit at this price?

Ithink maybe one or two showers would be important, although most vans have this facility its surprising how few actually use them, you also have to think of the smaller camper without this facility.

All year , yes, more and more people tend to use their vans out of season.

Last observation, with all this hard work runnng a site, how are you going to find time to do a bit of m/homing yourself, and more importantly find time to post on here? :wink: 

The very best of luck to you.

pete.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I am in the process of doing this myself and if you would like me to share thoughts so far please PM me!

Don't worry, I am far enough away not to be competition - perhaps we can pass customers to each other as they pass from the UK to West coast Ireland! :wink: 

Gill


----------



## 89048 (May 12, 2005)

*Campsite*

Hi Roi, 
What a lucky man to be able to combine a business with his hobby. It sounds absolutely idyllic, definitely go for it. I would say that for those who use their vans in the winter, and more and more seem to, hard standings are essential, and that is speaking from experience having had to be towed off a couple of pitches (both CL's). I can never understand why people spend thousands and thousands of pounds on a Motorhome, and then whinge when they don't have luxury Loos on site. As they say, " There's nowt so strange as folk". All the best in your venture, and I have now turned bright green.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds really good, dogs well behaved allowed please, but apart from that I need water and a place to ditch rubbish, unless ground is very good hardstandings for winter use as your ground will be demolished otherwise, and hopefully if you are busy will not have time to recover between vans. Electic hook ups I regard as a luxury and not having them would not put me off coming even in the dead of winter, as to facilitys, the more you have ,the work load for you must surely increase, so guess it is up to how much time you want to put into running it.
Goes without saying it would be a potential rally site for the members I hope !!
Price does not really bother me, it is the last thing I consider, but I am odd I know :wink:


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

As a resident of north wales, I would hope the site is far enough away from Flintshire to make it worth a trip to visit.

Hardstanding is essential for winter months, for me, a hook up also, 
£5 not enough. Showers not essential, waste water dump etc a must. I like the idea of the camp fire area and some sort of screening. Also like the idea of 'quiet' areas, after all, some of us go away to get away from noise. Some walks for dogs straight from the site would also be a luxury.

Throw in some recycling opportunities, a few bird tables and it sounds fantastic. Good luck if you decide to go for it.

Banjo 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sounds like a good idea for a site, I for one prefer the site to be more natural, prefer to have toilets but everything else is for me isn't neccessary.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Discount for MHF...?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like a super place, Roi.

Three separate areas - for those with kids; those with dogs; and one for the old'n'grumpys!

If it's going to be an 'all year round' site, then electric should be available for all the winter clients.

Similarly, hard standings for winter clients.

Water and drainage to each pitch?

Showers. If it's going to be just motorhomes and/or caravans, I can't see the necessity - nice but not essential. Maybe just two (1xMale, 1xFemale) to cater for small campervans and small touring caravans. If you'll have quite a few tenters, then a shower block would be the way to go.

Layout - similar to some CC sites where a road wends it way round a landscaped site, with little individual bays or areas off to each side? Plenty of shrubbery to keep the wind down, provide shelter and privacy.

A separate dog-walk.

A childrens play area, which can be seen from their parents pitches, but far enough away from others for peace and quiet.

A motorhome-friendly waste and watering point!

Finally, I haven't done the maths, but I'd guess that £8 to £10 a night would be about the minimum you could charge and stay in business, unless you intend the fishing lake to subsidise the site side of the business?

The best of luck with this, Roi. You have a ready-made clientele here among your MHF friends - we'll watch progress with interest. Can we be among your first visitors? 

Barry


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

Well i guess I got to go to the bank then.
It already has 2 areas that are hardstanding. one would take 6 winne's as long as they dont mind being only 12-15 ft from the neighbour. the other is tricky to get to and would only be suitable for smaller ones about 6m or so.
dog walks round the lake?
wild life already in place canada geese and other sundry birds incl swans.
I don't have anything to set up. it has been a campsite for about 20 years.
It seems they dug out the lake and they stock it with trout and people pay them a lot to come and fish the lake. they pay a large amount but get to eat the fish.
the lake takes 5 times the campsite 
I reckon the site could hold 
6 x 30 fters + 
20+ up to 20 ft
40 smaller
and about 40 tents.
there is an area near the entrance i was planning to level a little to put in some tents but would make an ideal area to make a pull in for waste disposal
question; do the chemicals we use in the porta loos stop me from using the waste to generate methane? anyone know?
everything else you want would seem to be there
apart from the hook ups
showers
chuffed
£5 is more than enough. if I can't do it for that or less then I wont do it.
i suppose i would have to add something on for hook ups tho
as to my touring
free pitch and 10% of the loot at summer hols for someone to look after place while I go off to scotland as usual?volunteers?


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

I am a member of 4 clubs so i would hope that I could have at least one rally a year there so my friends would come to me.
20 vans @ £3 [no elecy] and a good laff that do ya!
to hell with it £2.50
I have lived on sick pay for so long anything more than baccy money is wasted.
[besides - I know the figures]
the important thing to me is that the site does not end up as a field with vans lined up and loadsarules.
so it would seem that I have potential customers 
60 odd miles from flint [but I live only 12 from there why haven't you pm'd me for a brew and a chat?]

to help me with the bank
please e-mail me with a note to say that you like the sound of the site and that you would use it for x no days a year [it doesn't have to be true but nothing daft -especially the over winterers they would be very useful]
the more I get, the more chance of the bank givin me the loot
team-x at supanet.com
unless any rich ones out there would like to invest?


----------



## 94443 (May 1, 2005)

That sounds excellent, a good stop over if I do my Irish trip this summer, may simply stay in Wales!
Spottydog, will yours be up and running by mid August? Where is it, exactly?


Donna


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Have sent you a supporting email hope it helps, I have emphasised that this forum would be interested in using it as a rally site, so that may look a bit more impressive. Good Luck :wink:


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

I have to thank you all for your support. [notice smiffee is absent from the list due to his past experience in Wales or maybe frightened of actually meeting me after his comments :evil: on the welsh. hey mate, I'll give you free welsh lessons]

now comes the big hurdle, persuading the bank to part with some money.

I have worked out a schedule and cost's so that what we [and you] want will be in place as quickly as possible.
fortunately most is already there

any of you grow trees? I'll need a few for the site.

the best bit will be looking forward to rallies etc where I will get to meet some of you face to face


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi roi
quality idea mate , sea location is excellent point , the missus does like a shower if were away for a couple of days , i wouldnt use the one in the van as most folks dont , the big one for me is getting an electric hook up if you can get me leccy i will see you for my holidays this year . :wink: 
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I have sent you an email, typo in my email address tho !!!


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roi,
All we need is firm ground, water and somewhere to empty waste properly, it goes without saying, good company and a view would make it ideal. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Good luck, Roi, and let us know how you're getting on.

Barry


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Roi

The very best of luck with your new venture, sounds like a great site, we'll definitely cross the pond and visit. I've always wanted to go to wales.


regards

Arizona


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

is there anywhere else Arizona
but then as y'all know dw'n definitely Cymro and rather biased.
england 9 cymru 11 triple crown grand slam 
and me with a chance of a proper camper's campsite what a year. think I'll do the loottery [not a typo]

If I get the campsite I have decided that the first weekend will be a rally for this site and the cfer's and the list and Sbmcc amd wildcampers.
it will be free as a thanks for the help 
we might get a bit crowded but what the he^^. We'll have a ball.

just as an afterthought
As you all also know I am a wildcamper. Owning a campsite will not change my views on this. If our money bought the land then it belongs to us no matter what their rules say and, as long as we do no damage, we should have the right to use it.
fortunately there is no where to wildcamp near the site


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps you could learn a lesson from some of the French campsites and for a small fee allow M/Hs to dump waste water(black & grey) and fill with fresh. The going rate at the moment appears to be 5 euros


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

> england 9 cymru 11 triple crown grand slam


Ha! After HOW many years for Wales in the wilderness, Roi (while *England* were busy becoming *World Champions*...!)? 

Seriously, it's great that England have Wales back as good competition.

Barry


----------



## 88765 (May 9, 2005)

This sounds too good to be true :lol: , love the idea of campfires and a lovely lake (and especialy the prices 8O ).
Cant wait to get there  
michelle and pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Good luck at the bank!!

Hope all goes well for you; love visiting Wales for UK hols; so hope to see your site ASAP

Bella


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

fjmike said:


> Perhaps you could learn a lesson from some of the French campsites and for a small fee allow M/Hs to dump waste water(black & grey) and fill with fresh. The going rate at the moment appears to be 5 euros


That sounds like a very good idea, no space taken and a small profit each time, and of course you are helping out the fraternity :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Good luck with the site Roi. I like the facility to fish for trout on site, not too many sites about like that. You could try (at least initally) going for a niche market, motorhome site minimal facility only. From my point of view I would be happy just to have hard standing and optional electric and a good service point. None of this lifting heavy manhole covers to dump or having to make three or four manouvers to get over a hole. 

Coupled with trout fishing thats a winner in my book.

Make it adults only so you don't get sued for some poor kid drowning in an unprotected lake would be an added bonus.

peedee


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roi,
Do hope that you manage to get the bank on your side with your new venture but notice that you refer to the property as being an existing "camp site" 
On several previous occasions when visiting North Wales we have found that the authorities have classed motorvans as caravans and would not allow then to stop on campsites which they say are for "tents" only.
On occasions, as a compromise, we have had to pitch a tent alongside the van, supposedly for sleeping. Just a point worth checking. Ray.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Camping, tents only? I wonder how they expect you to fill the site in that case???? 8O I find that extraordinary! Good job there is a way around this, there usually is (yeah, well guv, we just travel in a big van with our little tent). Does an awning count as a tent?

Good luck with the bank, if they get twitchy try another, they are all in competition!

Donnabelle,

Not entirely sure whether mine will be up and running officially by the time you come over, but PM me nearer the time and I'm sure I can sort something out!
It is in the middle of Ireland, near Lough Gowna which is a noted fishing lake. A good point to stop if you are on your way to the West Coast!

Gill


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hey Spottydog,

How about holding a rally in your new place for all the Irish folks (or other nationalitys for that matter) it would be great to be able to attend a rally here and meet up. Good luck with your new venture. by the way what did you call your house or have you decided yet. 

Deirdre.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

This sounds very interesting Roi. I have e-mailed you.

I agree with most of what has been said above. I do think though that a couple of showers and toilets should be available for campers in smaller 'vans without their own facilities and the tenters.

I think also a slightly higher charge of £8 - £10 to pay for the extra facilities, and keep the lower rate for rallies.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

> by the way what did you call your house


"Suaimhneas"
Thanks to everyone for help on this one.

My own site will be the subject of a new post nearer the time when I am more certain of an opening date - nothing happens in a hurry here as you know :? - but a rally for the Irish members sounds good to me.  Mind you I am certain that Roi's will be up and running before mine, so we might end up meeting there! 8)

Watch this space, as they say!

Slán

Gill


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

the reason I am going for the low charge is simple.
My health went west a few years ago and because I can peel a potato they refuse me disability so I have had to survive on sick pay [long term]
many people are like me and can't afford the silly prices charged for per person per dog per tent per car and anything else they can think of to bump up the bill
a 3 man tent 2 adults a car and a dog 4 years ago and they were up to 15.50 and still going til I looked at them and said [censored].
I have done my figures and it will work at a fiver a night provided I can get the site half full during the year.
with all the folks on here and other sites plus friends in the goldwing club and custom vans and various others plus a few other things I have in mind I should cover the cost and make a better living than I do now
and If I get it right it will increase every year as the news in our community travels round.
I intend to put in a shower block as a priority [that will be an extra charge]
with a sauna and hot tub. possibly [again extra]
because the site is naturally split up by bushes I can have an area for families [approx 40 pitches mixed hard and tents.
an area for big mh's up to 6 hard standing already there but have to put in hook ups
an area for all the other mh's approx 15 pitches probably with hookups eventually
and another mixed [tents mh and tuggers] area for adults [are there any here] ie grumpies about 50 thru the site.
the fishing has carried it so far and the charges are high but he stocks the lake and you get to take home and eat the fish [if you can catch them i'll have to train them not to get caught lol]
He has ignored the camping side really.

yes of course I will allow emptying for a small charge
but can anyone answer the question 
does the chemicals we use in the loo stop me from using it [the waste] in a methane converter. if I was able to generate gas from the waste it would cut my costs dramatically.

the end aim will be to have a site that is cheap enough to use frequently. pleasant in view with no straight lines of vans or tents
campfires allowed but only in the special areas fireplaces.
water sports [hire of jet skis and sand yachts and speed boats and skis]
all year round
postal address for full timers with post on options
with;= family area 
grumpy old gits area [lake side] with a couple of hook ups
mixed area with a few hook ups
space for the bigun's 25 ft plus up to 6 maybe 8 if they dont mind going to about 10 ft of the next van.
drive over waste disposal
maybe a jacuuzi [my mrs is 6'2'' and the only thing she has ever asked me for is a bath she can fit in so it is up to her if that is open to the campers]
suana and showers only small with 4 showers mixed but each private
but most of all 
a place where we are welcomed and not ripped off so that you will all want to come back especially in the winter and autumn months.
a lot of the plans will take time and it may be 3-4 years before I get it as I want it.
I have used the site for 5 years and used both tent and van there and there was another van there last weekend [he spent the nice saturday washing it] plus 4 caravans that are permanent. so we have all there

In reply to barry  
Ha! After HOW many years for Wales in the wilderness, Roi (while England were busy becoming World Champions...!)? 
we now have 13 triples and 9 grand slams.. q how many do england have  
I can remember the time when if we lost it was an occaison for england to celebrate even if it wasn't them we were playing.
the last few years have been agony [we couldn't afford to buy the ref]
 roi see you at the match next year barry and I'll bet you a pint on Wales against england. 
another q how many matches have england actually won since they became world champs
That's what I love about rugby. we will insult and abuse each other IN JEST but stand next to each other at the ground or in front of a tv and still clap a good move by the OTHER TEAM. 
WHY CANT ALL LIFE BE LIKE THAT


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

the very best of luck with this venture roi,if you do it we will see you this year.by the way will campsite plans upset wedding plans?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

England peaked too early...  

Too true, Roi - insult each other (in jest) then stand shoulder to shoulder and enjoy a damned good GAME! 

Now, book me a Grumpy Pitch!!! 

Barry


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roi!



roifromnwales said:


> question; do the chemicals we use in the porta loos stop me from using the waste to generate methane? anyone know?


Yes, they certainly do. Because that is exactly what they are made for... 

Other things:

- Already said, but still important: Ground should be solid enough to cope with overloaded, front-wheel-driven vans, even if it is soaking wet.

- Sufficient number of hookups.

- Ideal would be to have sufficient water taps spread over the site so that with a hose (provided by you?) every van can be refilled without being moved.

- A minimum number of toilets *and* showers should be provided for the Campervan and (if allowed) tent dwellers.

- A little playground (at the far end of the "family section" seen from the "adults only" section :wink: ) would be nice. (And keeps the kids away from the elderly :wink: :wink: :wink: )

Optional: Gas bottle exchange, coin-operated washing machine and tumbler.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

boff said:


> Hi Roi!
> 
> Other things:
> 
> ...


do those answer the q
also we intend to offer some bike hire

pitch booked barry and sue right between 15 welsh owned vans 

It is interfering but I just have to try. buster
but the only thing that has interfeered is the ban on talking about weddings. I toold her I couldn't talk about it cos helen and the other mods had put a ban on talking about weddings for 4 weeks and she hit me.
hope the black eye goes before the [censored]


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi roi

been a bit busy and away from computer lately but i can't believe that i missed this.

here we go then boyo - if it wasn't for the thought of those fishermen droning on about 'the one that got away' 'it was that big' 'it was this heavy' then i thought it sounded like it would be quite a nice site.

THEN i saw it's in wales :!: 

now when i go away in the van i don't want more wet days than dry. i don't want to get lost cos some taffy has stolen the roadsigns. i don't want to be scowled at in the shops. i don't want to be constantly worried that the locals will set fire to my van if i stay too long.

oh all right book me in then - summertime only (it might rain only every third day then) :lol: look forward to hearing all about it north of the border next month. have just realised if i want to kiss the bride i'll need to bring an orange box to stand on :roll:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hmmmm - English hookers never flinch when they're in the middle of the Welsh pack, and neither shall I! Just as long as they don't start b****y-well singing!!! :-# 

Have you seen my AutoSleeper Rienza? It's just got it's new pet name... "Twickenham"...  

Good luck with the finances, Roi, and we look forward to our eventual visit.

Barry


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

thank you smiffee and barry and sue. too busy to laff much at the mo but you both managed to crack me up.

smiffe forget the orange box. I got ladders on the back of my van for the little one[ our daughter 12 yrs old and 5'5ish in size 8 shoes already.. gonna be like her mum] to climb into her bunk. you can use those
and barry and sue I'm one cymro that don't sing, at least, not in public where there might be rotten fruit, stones or some other sort of misslile near to the hand of the audience.
not gonna steal the road signs mate. we want you to come and spend your pennies [unless you just want to send your wallet by post. ahhh!!! your wallet it is that thing you keep telling your mates you forgot to bring to the pub] as to the burning of vans HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

first let me say thanks to all of you for your superb assistance without which I would have had no chance of putting all this together so quickly or so completely. I have tried to return e-mails but if I have forgotten someone please don't be offended it is just pressure.

the site will have
approx 6-8 hard standings for MH over 24 ft with hook ups and internet available. 12 month availability
grumpy area 12- 15 hardstandings for up to 20 ft by lake for long stay with hook ups and internet available 12 month availability

grumpy area 15-20 pitches vans tents cvans with a few hook ups and internet available 12 month availability

mixed area of approx 40 for tents vans and cvans witha few hook ups and internet available. also available for rallies etc 12 month availability

family area of approx 40 for tents vans and cvans with a few hook ups and internet available also available for rallies etc

all area are seperated by bushes and trees and very few straight lines of vans tents etc

a pull in area for waste disp and water take on.
water taps to each area so that 25 -30 yds is the longest walk to water
fire pits for each area for bofires
a playground area in the families section [about 100 + yds away from grumpies.
costs 
up to about 15ft small tents and cvans £5
up to about 20ft large tents £6
big uns and large tourers £7
with discounts for staying a few nights
electric hook up IF YOU WANT IT £2
Internet IF YOU WANT IT 50p

a shower block with 4 showers [slot 50p] and sauna [slot not worked out charge yet but about a quid]
washing machine and drier £1 a time to use either

In addition we aim to get a couple of speed boats and water ski kit, jet ski's and maybe a sand yacht and a few bikes to hire out. we also aim to get a couple of small cars for hire to save packing all the kit up to go out for a day. these will be approx £25 a day to cover the ins and stuff [closest i can get at the mo and will be bangers but safe]

wood for the campfires will have to be bought from me coz there aint any nearby and I'll have to get it in. when someone comes to buy it I hope to be able to arrange sharing with others who want to have a fire so we are talking pennies rather than pounds [a good reason for people to get together for a joint party and make new friends
waste and water use but not site £2.50 [so you might as well stay the night

there will be an old LR on site to pull out any vehicle that bogs in [unlikely as we will take steps to ensure all pitches suitable for vehicles use] NO CHARGE thanks for that idea whoever it was

The differentials in price is because of the size of a 2 man tent [even with a car parked alongside] and a big MH.

the first hook ups and internet will be installed within 6 weeks and will be the grumpies and the big uns area
total hook ups and internet 30
the childres park/play area sand pit will take a while but hopefully 12 months as I have a lot to read up on H&S and legal stuff.
showerblok should take me 3 -4 months sauna a bit longer
rest of hook ups and internet available 12 months or so. In addition we will have a postal box and home address service for full timers that need it with forwarding services.
A for sale board where you can advertise your van to the tenters [I'll put flashing lights on it when it starts to rain not that it does here, well not often, too often honest smiffee bach  :wink:

Please tell me anywhere I am out of line. anything you do and don't like

anything I have missed
there will be absolutely no charge for anyone toasting their marshmallows on smiffee's va.........oooooppppppppps..........campfire

then I'll shut up about it and get working on the bank to give me the money so we can have a free rally weekend to say thanks face to face
well for a hundred or so of us [I could probably squeeze 250 or so in by other camp site standards]

roi


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Wow, roi, you don't hang about!

Sounds a unique portfolio to me, enough to plan a visit there just to sample it.

Good luck with it and keep us posted with the inevitable trials and tribulations. There won't be a shortage of helpful advice and goodwill from MHF.

Dave


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

It sounds really excellent, Roi. Most of all, though, is the genuine thought that you've put into it. I sincerely hope you succeed.

And I just LOVE a 'Grumpy Area'... :lol:

Good luck with the bank.

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

BarryandSue said:


> It sounds really excellent, Roi. Most of all, though, is the genuine thought that you've put into it. I sincerely hope you succeed.
> 
> And I just LOVE a 'Grumpy Area'... :lol:
> 
> ...


Could also do with an area for the technically challenged although I suspect I shall be the only one in it.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi roi
i want the pitch with hook-up by the lake :wink:
m.h.f. discounts ? :lol: 

think you may need to also consider a limit of occupancy,people and pets per pitch ect or you may experience difficulties . 

whens the opening ceremony then ????????????
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

Could also do with an area for the technically challenged although I suspect I shall be the only one in it.[/quote]

Ah! pusser there is an area for the technically challenged. to get to it just look for the big green beast "Blodwen", park next to her and you are in it.
At least I'll have some company.
thanks for the positive replies so far [more more please]

I do have something to add. I forgot it in the heat of the moment. 
INTERNET WILL BE AVAILABLE IF AND WHEN BRAODBAND IS IN THE AREA.
I have not checked yet but if not there yet will promise to petition local residents until BT put it in.

are the price differentials ok then. that worried me but I could not see that a little tent should pay the same as a winnebago.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Sounds absolutely excellent, please book us into the grumpy area...

Good luck with the bank and the whole venture.

Phoenix Lyn


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

Had the initial interview with the bank today.
went through the whole thing in outline and, despite lousy figures from the seller, have been recommended to do the BP. chances are better than 60%.
If I get it it will be down to the e-mails and support I have had from here and other web sites.
If you haven't sent me an e-mail with your likes and dislikes, and willingness to use the sort of site I propose then please do. It will help.
thanks all
roi


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Great Roi, a donf as we sailors say :lol: Keep us posted as I am sure everyone is waiting with their breath all bated


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Roi
As an oppertunity appears to have presented itself to you that could be a winner if handled properly then you have to go for it. however the bank manager is unlikely to look at it as you do, prepare a business plan as it would be a miracle if he is a mh owner and enthusiast so approach it from a solely business angle, you have obviously got a good captive group from this site who will support you, the fishing side covers a fair part of the site running costs but you will have to pay the bank back with interest and spend some money on facilities ie. a small shop, showers for tenters if you can attract them so you will need to have more money to cover this but this can be done, the secret is to assume that people are lazy and if you make life really easy for them they will come to you providing that you have priced things correctly,I think that a permanent address for wild campers is a good idea, keep us all posted on your progress as maybe someone from this site or even reading your post may be interested in investing
Ken


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Roi - it all sounds great but I've read all the posts but must have missed the actual location in N Wales? I have family in the area and when we do visit we use the motorhome so as not to put anybody out and would love to know where the site is approx? (Yes I'm from N Wales too originally!!) R'wyn siarad Cymraeg hefyd! Ana xx


----------



## 89048 (May 12, 2005)

*Campsite*

What a brilliant idea, a campsite with motorhomes in mind. Looking forward to coming back to N.Wales, was at school in LlanfairPG for three years, so it will be nice to see how it has all changed. Good luck with the man in the suit.
Ricky & Wendy


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

the site is on the n w coast and loads of attractions within easy reach.pwllheli, ccriccieth, Harlech, Port meirion. porthmadog. Black rock sands. ffestiniog. snowdon conway caernarfon and angelsey etc

yes i have a business plan in progress but never done one this small.

the site will not have a shop [too many regs] but will have a supply of tins and frozen stuff available for "emergencies".
bread milk and papers can be ordered the night before for next am delivery.
tomorrow I am off with a van to pick up a washing machine freezer and a few other things donated for the site by a mate who is downsizing his house. He was going to skip them but they all work fine so he has given them to me for the campsite. what does he know that i don't 8O  :wink:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

REGU-BL***Y-LATIONS!
I have sent you an e-mail which I hope will help with the loan sharks.
Can you find a mobile shop and/or a local newsagent who would be willing to visit the site. It works in Europe and it would get the locals onside.
I look forward to the opening!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ricky - I lived in Llanfair PG too (or Llanfairpwll as they now call it!) - my father taught in the Indefatigable Naval School! Moved around a LOT though! 
Roi - may well use your site if we come up to N Wales - it sounds just great! Ana xx


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

mobile shop;- there is a shop that does everything about 3-400 yards up the road. I was going to arrange a delivery to the office of papers and nilk and bread which I order by phone each evening. so all you have to do is order the night before and then call in in the morning for those. I will also have a few items like bread frozen for emergencies. But I can't freeze milk  
as to the mobile chippy van etc.
found a new friend there with 8 old cf ice cream vans and several cf2 which he uses for spares for them, a true cf nut. so ice cream is easy
he also has the mobile cafe on the beach so I had thought about asking him if he fancied doing a conversion and making a travelling burger/chippy type thing.
I am trying [so a lot of people keep telling me  ]
work to do now
roi


----------

